# Lyft bonus offer shows no progress tracker, normal?



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

I dont trust any of these goals anymore. They always sound as if they will give you extra or more on top of the rides but it always ends up saying that the amount of rides you drove equal up to what lyft said. I guess they prey on the new drivers and naive.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

oldnavyht3 said:


> I dont trust any of these goals anymore. They always sound as if they will give you extra or more on top of the rides but it always ends up saying that the amount of rides you drove equal up to what lyft said. I guess they prey on the new drivers and naive.


It's a bonus, not a guarantee ...


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It's a bonus, not a guarantee ...


Explains the play on words to try to entice and trick drivers to come out and drive


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I think its 200 after the amount of rides. If you dont make 200 on 70 rides your making less then the minimum for my market. I still dont trust it. Doesnt give a time for Friday. It just seems off.

It's pretty rough for uber and lyft here right now. They probably lost 70% of their drivers for various reasons. Uber is surging pretty much all day. Lyft is back to sending you crap from 20 minutes away.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Again, it says it's a bonus, not a guarantee










So it should be on top of earnings. It just doesnt show a progress tracker like it used to. I agree that the guarantees were almost always crap. The one saving grace about the Lyft guarantees is I would get a few extra bucks half the time because it only counted fares, not tips.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Aztek98 said:


> I think its 200 after the amount of rides. If you dont make 200 on 70 rides your making less then the minimum for my market. I still dont trust it. Doesnt give a time for Friday. It just seems off.
> 
> It's pretty rough for uber and lyft here right now. They probably lost 70% of their drivers for various reasons. Uber is surging pretty much all day. Lyft is back to sending you crap from 20 minutes away.


Today alone I seen two text messages of $15 streaks if people go out and do 3 pickups... but at the same time I am wondering how this "driving" THIS TIME AROUND with streaks and bonus promises will effect anyone on unemployment who will go out driving? Is this a trick to get people off unemployment by getting them noticed making money and driving? will unemployment just deduct money minus the driving this time around or will they use this as a ploy to get drivers off unemployment and back to driving?


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I just got it this week first time. Will see how this will work.
I don’t see the number of rides either and I’m not sure if it’s Friday to Friday or Monday to Friday. I’ll be sure to report back.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> I just got it this week first time. Will see how this will work.
> I don't see the number of rides either and I'm not sure if it's Friday to Friday or Monday to Friday. I'll be sure to report back.


Yeah, I got it friday, late at night so I'm not sure of it includes the trips I did on friday or what. It looks like I have to complete it by midnight on thurs night.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I got 6 of the 3 for 15 bonus offers and in every case I didn't get a ride until after the hour was over lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oldnavyht3 said:


> Today alone I seen two text messages of $15 streaks if people go out and do 3 pickups... but at the same time I am wondering how this "driving" THIS TIME AROUND with streaks and bonus promises will effect anyone on unemployment who will go out driving? Is this a trick to get people off unemployment by getting them noticed making money and driving? will unemployment just deduct money minus the driving this time around or will they use this as a ploy to get drivers off unemployment and back to driving?


U/l dont care if you are on unemployment. If you make too much money you wont qualify for it.



Aztek98 said:


> I got 6 of the 3 for 15 bonus offers and in every case I didn't get a ride until after the hour was over lol


Those promotions usually start in the hour they claim and are streaks so if
you miss or decline a ping you are out
Lyft has always been really good at honoring them too...


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ya I understand how it works but was getting no pings until the next hour when the bonus stopped. Got one this morning however. It went pretty quick 3 rides in 60 minutes


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Completing streaks sometimes feels like Lyft is ****ing with you


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Got 6 offers in today for $15 streaks starting in the morning all the way into 5 into the next morning. They are really playing with the ploy of trying to get people back into driving knowing the big unemployment payouts are going to end next month....maybe.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> I just got it this week first time. Will see how this will work.
> I don't see the number of rides either and I'm not sure if it's Friday to Friday or Monday to Friday. I'll be sure to report back.


I got it today, $200 for 60 rides. With a note thank you for driving in this difficult time. 
Risking health is worth a lot more. $2000 more like it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> I got it today, $200 for 60 rides. With a note thank you for driving in this difficult time.
> Risking health is worth a lot more. $2000 more like it.


So you got it right at the ride total you were supposed to get it at and you had to keep track of the total yourself, too?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

oldnavyht3 said:


> Got 6 offers in today for $15 streaks starting in the morning all the way into 5 into the next morning. They are really playing with the ploy of trying to get people back into driving knowing the big unemployment payouts are going to end next month....maybe.


I think they want you to drive so they won't be responsible for any unemployment that might be hit on them in the future. I don't trust it. I am sitting out being a good person and staying away from people. Give me my unemployment and I am good. Maybe mid July I will become a viable citizen again and help lower the unemployment.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> I got it today, $200 for 60 rides. With a note thank you for driving in this difficult time.
> Risking health is worth a lot more. $2000 more like it.


offer sent to me was 65 rides for 200. I received $200 extra today but no explanation as to why, not sure if it is the bonus and waiting for an email to explain it. Hoping it is not another overpayment glitch like I went through at the beginning of the year.



OCBob said:


> I think they want you to drive so they won't be responsible for any unemployment that might be hit on them in the future. I don't trust it. I am sitting out being a good person and staying away from people. Give me my unemployment and I am good. Maybe mid July I will become a viable citizen again and help lower the unemployment.


I am thinking the same thing that lyft is trying to tempt people into driving to cut down the payments by enticing streaks and bonus. They are sending out streaks like crazy now in my area.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> So you got it right at the ride total you were supposed to get it at and you had to keep track of the total yourself, too?


I didn't keep track because I wasn't sure when it started. I just drive a lot lately so I figured it'd happen sooner or later.

Also, almost every ride has a bonus. I got about $400 total in bonuses last week, this week will be much more.
I'm raking it in, baby!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I should only need to drove 6 rides today to hit the bonus, will keep y'all abreast of the situation

Then I'm going to return home and, from what I hear, sacrifice the entirety of my ps4's harddrive to install the new CoD warzone update.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

5 rides shy of the bonus, I am now at the point where Lyft is slow rolling the shot out of me


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> 5 rides shy of the bonus, I am now at the point where Lyft is slow rolling the shot out of me


Let us know when you're at #4


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Completed them all and no sign of the bonus money.... go figure



oishiin driving said:


> Let us know when you're at #4


You're the one still here tracking the thread, so...


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


>


None of my 6/5 rides counted because they were before the emailed bonus offer came at 11:00 pm


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Completed them all and no sign of the bonus money.... go figure
> 
> 
> You're the one still here tracking the thread, so...


Count them from Saturday.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hit it


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

450 for 70 rides. Knocked out 27 first day making 423 bucks due to streaks and surge. Might break 60 an hour if they actually pay the bonus. I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 471423
> 
> 
> View attachment 471424


Write to Lyft support and ask them to give you the exact start and end date AND time for that bonus. They are very responsive to such requests and will get back to you quickly.
Once you know the time period, you can easily track progress yourself, and prove your eligibility if it came to that. My experience though is that you get the bonus directly from the system, no humans involved. It's automated. 
It's important you know the TIME of day too. My period ends on a Friday, early afternoon, for example. Any trip after 2:21pm that day will no longer count towards the goal. Be mindful of that.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Write to Lyft support and ask them to give you the exact start and end date AND time for that bonus. They are very responsive to such requests and will get back to you quickly.
> Once you know the time period, you can easily track progress yourself, and prove your eligibility if it came to that. My experience though is that you get the bonus directly from the system, no humans involved. It's automated.
> It's important you know the TIME of day too. My period ends on a Friday, early afternoon, for example. Any trip after 2:21pm that day will no longer count towards the goal. Be mindful of that.


Yeah, I got a new one and am keeping the email time in mind


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Write to Lyft support and ask them to give you the exact start and end date AND time for that bonus. They are very responsive to such requests and will get back to you quickly.
> Once you know the time period, you can easily track progress yourself, and prove your eligibility if it came to that. My experience though is that you get the bonus directly from the system, no humans involved. It's automated.
> It's important you know the TIME of day too. My period ends on a Friday, early afternoon, for example. Any trip after 2:21pm that day will no longer count towards the goal. Be mindful of that.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Got the 450 bonus. Once I hit the 70 it just added right in.

I would make sure you get it done well before the last day as it's very murky.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Yeah, I got a new one and am keeping the email time in mind


I got a new one too.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Got a new one. They cut it in half and added 5 rides. 

At this point uber is better.

Was a nice week.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Check out this gem of a pickup that Lyft added to my queue...










It was a scheduled pickup ... &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Yea ... all BS ... not driving 15 miles for a POS ride...but did it since I inadvertently accepted.









I took this one in error ... A Hole that fought me about the mask ... he wanted to sit up front with me and this was my take after all that S.








Every decline Lyft is warning me its affecting my "Acceptance Rate".

WTF ... I'm in California.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Didn't go for thos weeks bonus (ending tonight), but I will go for one next week, if offered. Any experience if they offer one again if you dont make it?


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Didn't go for thos weeks bonus (ending tonight), but I will go for one next week, if offered. Any experience if they offer one again if you dont make it?


They plan for you to almost make it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

uberantboy said:


> They plan for you to almost make it.


It says more bonuses will be posted on Monday


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Didn't go for thos weeks bonus (ending tonight), but I will go for one next week, if offered. Any experience if they offer one again if you dont make it?


You had your chance. You won't get another weekly bonus offer this Monday. Lyft offers those every OTHER week, but I doubt that they'll continue with weekly bonuses after this week. 
A passenger who has several friends who were waitlisted during the pandemic told me they all got approved and activated this week, and will now be driving.
Lyft is working through the backlog of noob ants, and their $700 reward for driver referrals means there'll be an army of ants out there on the streets by July.
This will probably be one of my last weeks driving myself. I must say I quite enjoyed these last months, and made good bank, too.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> You had your chance. You won't get another weekly bonus offer this Monday. Lyft offers those every OTHER week, but I doubt that they'll continue with weekly bonuses after this week.
> A passenger who has several friends who were waitlisted during the pandemic told me they all got approved and activated this week, and will now be driving.
> Lyft is working through the backlog of noob ants, and their $700 reward for driver referrals means there'll be an army of ants out there on the streets by July.
> This will probably be one of my last weeks driving myself. I must say I quite enjoyed these last months, and made good bank, too.











"Yap, yap, yap, yap, yap",
******************Lil'Gryftie ****************

Good Ridance...So Permanent Deactivation?


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> You had your chance. You won't get another weekly bonus offer this Monday. Lyft offers those every OTHER week, but I doubt that they'll continue with weekly bonuses after this week.
> A passenger who has several friends who were waitlisted during the pandemic told me they all got approved and activated this week, and will now be driving.
> Lyft is working through the backlog of noob ants, and their $700 reward for driver referrals means there'll be an army of ants out there on the streets by July.
> This will probably be one of my last weeks driving myself. I must say I quite enjoyed these last months, and made good bank, too.


me too &#129296;&#128567;

there's a chance some of them will still sit on unemployment


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> me too &#129296;&#128567;
> 
> there's a chance some of them will still sit on unemployment


My bonus offer is lame


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> My bonus offer is lame


Mine is $200 for 70 rides. Small ride bonuses compared to last week. Is not bad though.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear is getting $15 streak for three rides all week long, like every other hour, such that if you hit three rides 45 minutes after the hour, you effectively get a streak bonus all the time! Bear loves this! It's like the same as Uber surge, except you don't have to worry about whether or not you are in the surge after every ride. Just keep on antin', no worries, no mask selfies! Bear had a day of the "worst" rides possible yesterday, all short rides in no tip zone, but stacked pickups were all short and bear kept on hitting that streak bonus, resulting in bear's best day ever! Bear! Bear! Bear!


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear is getting $15 streak for three rides all week long, like every other hour, such that if you hit three rides 45 minutes after the hour, you effectively get a streak bonus all the time! Bear loves this! It's like the same as Uber surge, except you don't have to worry about whether or not you are in the surge after every ride. Just keep on antin', no worries, no mask selfies! Bear had a day of the "worst" rides possible yesterday, all short rides in no tip zone, but stacked pickups were all short and bear kept on hitting that streak bonus, resulting in bear's best day ever! Bear! Bear! Bear!


Very nice, bear. I've had days like this too.



oishiin driving said:


> Mine is $200 for 70 rides. Small ride bonuses compared to last week. Is not bad though.


Just hit it late last night.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

BEAR on a Bonus Streak ... 3 Lyft Trash bag rides in a row ... All night long









I guess 1 Lyft Trashride isn't enough...Bear wants 3 in a row!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bags of wasteful humans' trash are good eats!


----------

